# Wife and family



## elp_pokerstar33

Ok so I have been seperated from my wife for about a month and a half.Me and her are two different people altogether. But we love each other because of it.She is very hard and trust no one and I am the complete opposite.so.... Here is the breakdown of it all.

She has always had a small family(meaning her, her 2 sisters, her mom and stepdad). all of her aunts and uncles and grandmothers grandfathers, you name it, dont talk to them at all.

we have been married for over 6 months. well one day, I came home and saw her, her sister, and her friend sitting outside having a few beers. so I sat with them and we all started talking. Well I decided to tell my wife i was gonna go inside the house to check on our 2 kids. As I was telling her, her sister tells me "shut the F**K up and let me finish my story! Not knowing what just happened I said whatever. So O started to talk to my wife again and her sister once again say "Shut the F**K up and let me finish!" and I had told her "whats up with you. calm down. chill." well I decided to leave it alone and I went into my house. As soon as I walked inside, she says to me "Yeah get in that F**king house and go to bed like you always do!!"
That was the last straw, so I told her "get your stuff and get outta my house." and I left to my bedroom. Note that during this whole time, my wife is just watching us the whole time.

Well when I was sitting there, my wife comes into the room, takes off her ring and throws it at me and tells me I need to go apologize to her or we are done? I was like are you kidding me??? so after that it seemed to me that she cared more about her sister, who disrespected me in my home, over her own husband.

I have gotten into it with her sisters before and they have done some dumb things, but so have i when it comes to them.

Now, I have been talking to my wife about working things out. I have been going to counseling for myself to make me a better person. But she believes it cannot be fixed. she says I have hurt her for leaving. But lately she has been asking me why I left and how I feel about her and that she wants to talk some more and tell me how she feels.I have told her we could go to marriage counseling

what I am wondering is, since we are talking a little bit, could this mean she is thinking about working things out with me?


----------



## that_girl

Kick your wife out too.


----------



## tacoma

that_girl said:


> Kick your wife out too.


That was my first thought as well.


Why is your wife asking why you`re separated when she`s the one who threw the ring at you and said you were "done"?

You`re going to have to fix this sister **** one way or the other.

However I`ll tell you right now if I and a member of my wifes family got into it she`d have my back the whole way even if I was wrong.

Later in private she`d rip me apart for starting some **** if I was wrong but during the altercation she`d be all over anyone who was messing with me.

This is a priority for marriage.


----------



## brighterlight

elp_pokerstar33 said:


> Ok so I have been seperated from my wife for about a month and a half.Me and her are two different people altogether. But we love each other because of it.She is very hard and trust no one and I am the complete opposite.so.... Here is the breakdown of it all.
> 
> She has always had a small family(meaning her, her 2 sisters, her mom and stepdad). all of her aunts and uncles and grandmothers grandfathers, you name it, dont talk to them at all.
> 
> we have been married for over 6 months. well one day, I came home and saw her, her sister, and her friend sitting outside having a few beers. so I sat with them and we all started talking. Well I decided to tell my wife i was gonna go inside the house to check on our 2 kids. As I was telling her, her sister tells me "shut the F**K up and let me finish my story! Not knowing what just happened I said whatever. So O started to talk to my wife again and her sister once again say "Shut the F**K up and let me finish!" and I had told her "whats up with you. calm down. chill." well I decided to leave it alone and I went into my house. As soon as I walked inside, she says to me "Yeah get in that F**king house and go to bed like you always do!!"
> That was the last straw, so I told her "get your stuff and get outta my house." and I left to my bedroom. Note that during this whole time, my wife is just watching us the whole time.
> 
> Well when I was sitting there, my wife comes into the room, takes off her ring and throws it at me and tells me I need to go apologize to her or we are done? I was like are you kidding me??? so after that it seemed to me that she cared more about her sister, who disrespected me in my home, over her own husband.
> 
> I have gotten into it with her sisters before and they have done some dumb things, but so have i when it comes to them.
> 
> Now, I have been talking to my wife about working things out. I have been going to counseling for myself to make me a better person. But she believes it cannot be fixed. she says I have hurt her for leaving. But lately she has been asking me why I left and how I feel about her and that she wants to talk some more and tell me how she feels.I have told her we could go to marriage counseling
> 
> what I am wondering is, since we are talking a little bit, could this mean she is thinking about working things out with me?


Respect is as important to a husband in a marriage as trust is. She does not understand how belittled, unimportant and disrespected she made you feel. Respect is as important for you as love is for her.

If you can, pick up a copy of "Love & Respect: The Love She Most Desires; The Respect He Desperately Needs" by Dr. Emeson Eggerichs, it might give her some insight on the importance of respect to a husband. Good book, I would recommend it if you are both on the downslide of your marriage. I really do not think she has any idea how she made you feel by not supporting you. If she wants your marriage to be over, all she needs to do is keep on disrespecting you; she will succeed.


----------

